
What is Redux-Saga? - joshuakelly
https://engineering.universe.com/what-is-redux-saga-c1252fc2f4d1
======
acemarke
A decent short introduction to Redux-Saga. I would say that the three articles
linked at the end are better and go into more details.

Formidable Labs just posted a 3-part article on the basic concepts and real-
world usage of Redux-Saga, at [http://formidable.com/blog/category/redux-
saga/](http://formidable.com/blog/category/redux-saga/) . I highly recommend
those posts - they're excellent. I also have links to many other tutorials and
articles on use of Redux-Saga in the "Redux Side Effects" category of my
React/Redux links list, at [https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-
links/blob/master...](https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-
links/blob/master/redux-side-effects.md) .

